# cdburner no full speed

## blueworm

cdburner works but does not hit 40x

only records at 16x

in mandrake 9.0 it worked for a few months but then it stopped working i dont remember if it was me that srewed it up or not!

anyhow now using gentoo and it still only records at 16x

I remember that to get it to run at 40x i had to activate dma using hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

but now it wont let me says: /dev/hdc no such file or directory.

ok I read that this is because of devfs

i looked in /proc/ide/hdc/settings and dma seems to be activated.

whilst looking in /dev I found a device called /dev/hdc-

what is this? hdparm works on this dev but has no effect on my cdrw speed.

Is it possible that the cdburner has become defective?

----------

## cchapman

Have you looked at the startup scritps.  There is a startup script to enable hdparm on all devices.   add that to default and all should be good.

----------

## hook

i get the same "error" in k3b ...but when i look at the time it took for the CD to burn ...it's ok ... a little less than 7 minutes on 32x

----------

## blueworm

The problem is that I cant make any changes using hdparm because it comes up:-

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc: No such file or directory
```

So basically any kind of startup script is futile.

As far as speed is concerned 16x takes 5 min to record 700Mb

and from when it used to work it took 3 min at 40x.

this is the line from my fstab:-

```
/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd /mnt/cdrom2 iso9660 noauto,ro      0 0
```

this is what I have in /etc/module.conf

```
options ide-cd ignore=hdc

alias scd0 sr_mod

pre-install sg       modprobe ide-scsi

pre-install sr_mod   modprobe ide-scsi

pre-install ide-scsi modprobe ide-cd
```

I do have hdc=ide-scsi in my grub.conf but it is not needed since

I have ide-scsi as a module, NOT compilled into kernel

Important I do NOT have a device called /dev/hdc eventhough that is where it is.

extract from dmesg:-

```
niform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits corectly. Enabling workaround.

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits corectly. Enabling workaround.

AMD_IDE: PCI device 10de:0065 (nVidia Corporation) (rev a2) UDMA100 controller

on pci00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST380023A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

blk: queue c032a2c0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: Polaroid BurnMAX40, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ST320011A, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c032a850, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: attached ide-disk driver.

hdd: host protected area => 1

hdd: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [2434/255/63] p1 p2 < p5 >

hdb: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: Polaroid  Model: BurnMAX40         Rev: 408p

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
```

As time pases I am more convinced that the recorder is faulty

shame I dont have another OS to try it on (dual boot is handy for these situations)

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blueworm

Thanks for quick reply

Is there any other way of setting DMA to a scsi emulated drive?

I think hdparm only has experimental scsi support.

 I tried 

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -d1 /dev/sr0

/dev/sr0 not supported by hdparm

```

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blueworm

Thanks a lot for your help and time I really apreciate it mate.

```
bash-2.05b$ cdrecord -v speed=40 dev=0,0 -dummy cdimage.raw

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'Polaroid'

Identifikation : 'BurnMAX40       '

Revision       : '408p'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1971200 = 1925 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   664 MB

Total size:      762 MB (75:34.72) = 340104 sectors

Lout start:      763 MB (75:36/54) = 340104 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type B, low Beta category (B-) (4)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11619 (97:27/06)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359848 (79:59/73)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 34

Manufacturer: DIGITAL STORAGE TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD

Blocks total: 359848 Blocks current: 359848 Blocks remaining: 19744

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 16 in dummy TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting dummy write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Turning BURN-Free off

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  664 MB written.cdrecord: Caught interrupt.

cdrecord: Caught interrupt.
```

----------

## klarnox

Not to go off in a completely different direction, but do the CDs you're using support burning at higher than 16X?  I've had problems in the past where the drive wouldn't burn as fast as I knew it could and found this was my problem.

Of course I could be way off here, but I just thought I would throw it out there for you.

----------

## blueworm

Yes I am aware of the cdr issue her I am using 48x woxter cd's

Thes are the same one's that I used to use when the damm cdrw worked under mandrake.(before it  stoped working for no reason)

experimenting earlier I turned of the dma in the proc and performance was worse.

I am begining to think that the cdrw does'nt spin fast enough some kind of mechanical error. 

I am gonna try benchmarking data transfer to see what I come up with.

----------

## blueworm

Yes I am aware of the cdr issue her I am using 48x woxter cd's

Thes are the same one's that I used to use when the damm cdrw worked under mandrake.(before it  stoped working for no reason)

experimenting earlier I turned of the dma in the proc and performance was worse.

I am begining to think that the cdrw does'nt spin fast enough some kind of mechanical error. 

I am gonna try benchmarking data transfer to see what I come up with.

Nothing data transfer 67Mb to harddisk 16 seconds from cdrw to harddrive on other ide bus(hda)

             data transfer 67Mb to harddisk 16 seconds from dvd to hardrive on other ide bus(hdd)

both cdrw and dvd are 40x read speed for data and well they seem to concur.

UPDATE I have made further tests.

My normal setup is as follows :-             hda = harddrive

                                                               hdb = dvd

                                                               hdc = cdrw

                                                               hdd = harddrive

All ide devices are connected using 80 pin ATA66 cables and configured using Cable Select.

This configuration is perfectly valid and in fact works perfectly apart from the fact that it only records at x16. (once upon a time it did record at x40 with this exact same configuration) 

Any how I tried the following variations.

       both hardrives on bus0, with both opticals on bus1

       still connected with 80pin cable and CS

       both hardrives on bus0, cdrw alone on bus1

       still connected with 80pin cable and CS

       both hardrives on bus0, cdrw slv, dvd mas on bus1

       connected 40pin ata 33 cable.

At this point I am wiling to stipulate that the results are gonna be the same in any valid config.

Next step try cdrw in wife's pc under windoze.

----------

## blueworm

VICTORY AT LAST!!!!!

flashed the firmware of the cdrw

As every day passed I was becoming more conviced that it was the recorder that was screwy.

I asked a friend whom has a computer store and he said it was "normal" that cdrw sometimes screwed up and that I should flash the firmware.

It was him that introduced me to linux and I am very greatfull.

He is now downloading Gentoo.

----------

## Gibberx

I've got a similar problem, I need to flash my cd burner to make it go at 48x instead of 24x, but the tools are DOS executables... did you have to make a boot disk or anything?

----------

## Toke

I was having similar issues, my new 52x CD-r was only burning at 32x.  It's Secondary Slave, and my DVD-Rom is Secondary Master.  I had hdd=ide-scsi in grub.conf.  I added hdc=ide-scsi and then it would go full speed.  But then I couldn't play DVD's.  I changed it to read hdd=scsi hdc=scsi and all is well.

----------

## johnny5

was this a firmware upgrade or just a reflash of the firmware that was already on the drive??

----------

## blueworm

 *Phantom wrote:*   

> I've got a similar problem, I need to flash my cd burner to make it go at 48x instead of 24x, but the tools are DOS executables... did you have to make a boot disk or anything?

 

I downloaded the dos executable. copied it to a floppy.

I then disconnected all my other IDE dev's (paranoia or prudence)

I then booted with a win98 boot disk. 

 *johnny5 wrote:*   

> ]was this a firmware upgrade or just a reflash of the firmware that was already on the drive??

 

It was an upgrade old firmware was 408p new firmware is 409h.

Note: the cdrw did work properly for a few months and then stopped working at max speed. I am sure that a reflash would have fixed it too (speculation).

This one may work a few months and need a reflash also!!!  time will tell.

----------

